# Nuevo Chimbote desde el aire!!



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*NUEVO CHIMBOTE DESDE EL AIRE!!*


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

Falta de planificacion, nada de areas verdes, lamentable.


----------



## walter31 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^
Otra posibilidad es que si se hayan planificado y reservado áreas verdes en parques y en bermas de avenidas y calles anchas, pero que sin embargo no se tiene previsto un sistema de riego sostenible, por lo que lucen sin vegetación


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nuestra ciudades costeñas son una lagrima, clima en contra y falta de urbanismo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No me gustó mucho.


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Se aprecia una ciudad en formación, espero que vaya mejorando poco a poco.
Se pueden ver avenidas anchas y espacios abiertos.
La ciudad está en medio del desierto, eso está a la vista, así que no podemos esperar calles con vegetación frondosa.
Además destaca su rápido crecimiento, lo que es el común denominador de las ciudades del norte; y con una adecuada planificación puede llegar a convertirse en la segunda (o primera) ciudad de la región Ancash, están a tiempo, es una ciudad joven.

Saludos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buenas tomas, hay trama urbana interesante, falta complemetarla con areas verdes notables asi como techos verdes, para contrarrestar el peso del desierto costero. Vi a la iglesia de Nuevi Chimbote, realmente una belleza!


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Con el desierto de fondo, se ve terrible una ciudad peruana en la costa...


----------



## shura15 (Oct 23, 2009)

kikethegreat said:


> Falta de planificacion, nada de areas verdes, lamentable.


Nvo. Chimbote sin áreas verdes? :S mejor date una vuelta por la city a PIE y te daras cuenta de la realidad .... las apariencias engañan :lol::lol:


----------



## shura15 (Oct 23, 2009)

o tal vez quieras pura palmera de 10 m. para que digas q hay áreas verdes  para que sean visibles desde el aire xD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pensé que Nuevo Chimbote era mucho mejor...


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

No se ve muy agraciada, parece como si las casas fueran parte de la arena del desierto costero :/


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Es la costa, desértica por excelencia, no esperarían una frondosa vegetación, verdad???.
La ciudad tiene recién 17 años de fundada como tal, además el forista voló sobre las zonas circundantes de la ciudad, San Luis, Garatea y otras zonas mas circundantes aún, q están en proceso de urbanismo; en cambio no veo ninguna foto de las urbanizaciones q conforman Nvo. Chimbote, ni siquiera se aprecia al Hospital Regional y la foto de la catedral fue tomada con zoom desde más allá de Garatea...no es la gran city, pero si quieren gozarla como es de verdad, recórranla a pie...


----------



## jaciunti (May 6, 2008)

*Falta sus pirámides para ser El Cairo*


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Parecen ruinas cubiertas por el desierto jaja


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## julioacuesta (Oct 13, 2010)

Nuevo Chimbote es una de las pocas ciudades planificadas, tiene avenidas anchas y urbanizaciones ya establecidas... poco a poco.


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

No le den tan duro a nuevo chimbote ... tiene salida al mar ese es su plus mayor jejej 





JULIACA la ciudad de los vientos


----------

